# How much longer?



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Kitty and Betty (the black one) were supposed to be due (day 150) September 15th and 16th. Neither appears to be in any distress. They are both eating still. Kitty appears to be drinking less. This is Betty's pooch shot (9/15). I'll attach Kitty's next.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

This is Kitty(9/16). I have been "lurking" and soaking up knowledge for almost a year. I finally had to join and post because I'm not sure what to do with these 2. They are both first fresheners. They are approximately 18 month old Pygmies. 

Thanks!
Amber


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you know when they are due? Their udders are not full yet so it looks to me like they have more time to go.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

They were covered by our buck and hunched up at least 3 times on April 19th for Betty and the 20th for Kitty(complete with hunched up look at the end). We have not seen them come back into heat since. I guess that doesn't make it 100% but it makes me think that is when they are due.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was that the only time they were in with the buck?


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

They were kept with the buck until the 11th when I figured they should be getting close. They are now in separate smaller pens until after they have their kids. I will put them back in the doe pen with the rest of the does and kids when the kids are 4 or 5 days old. That seemed to work well for our first set of kids about a month ago. We kept them with the buck because our buck did not have a buddy until recently.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

While those breedings were probably good breedings, that doesn't guarantee pregnancy. So since the buck was living with the girls, he definitely got them pregnant at a later date. So you really don't have a due date for them.

Usually right before kidding, their udder will get so full and tight it will look shiny.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like today might be the day. Ligs are gone on both. Betty appears to be closer than Kitty.


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

1 doe and 1 buck so far. Might not be done yet.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!! sooooo cute!!!!!

good luck with continued kidding! can't wait for more pics


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Betty is done. She is passing her afterbirth. Kitty is still not quite there yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Kitty delivered twin bucks. So thankful they delivered safely. Betty had some trouble with the first. Hers are big babies. But everyone is up on their feet and they have all nursed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Amber_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks. We think so. Kitty had two with wattles. Too stinkin' cute. I'll try and get some better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful bunch of new kids!


----------

